# Been asked to prep a friend for figure



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@Zara-Leoni @Gym Bunny @RXQueenie

Been asked to prep a female friend of mine tonight for a figure contest some time in February. I said I'd be happy to help as much as I can diet and training wise, but tbh I'm not nearly as clued up on female training as I am on male training.

Wondering if anyone can offer advice.

Tagged you three guys because I know you're very knowledgeable and helpful and will likely be able to offer some sound advice


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey leeds.

I think that if her comp is in feb, and it's her first one, then it's likely that she should already be prepping. How lean is she?

My prep starts in January and I believe my workouts will be focused around high reps, supersets, triple sets etc... but then I don't know that 100% yet as no idea what coach has planned....

Cardio (I do know this) will be hiit all over the shop!

Is she planning on using peds? What's her diet like now?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Leeds89 said:


> @Zara-Leoni @Gym Bunny @RXQueenie
> 
> Been asked to prep a female friend of mine tonight for a figure contest some time in February. I said I'd be happy to help as much as I can diet and training wise, but tbh I'm not nearly as clued up on female training as I am on male training.
> 
> ...


tbh mate there are so many variables, its impossible to comment without knowing the girl.

The training is pretty similar tbh mate - its the diet side thats vastly different.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Leeds89, only just seen this.

Unfortunately I've never actually competed, so any advice I could offer would be hypothetical, which ain't ideal for a real life prep 

What BF% is your friend sitting at now?

Queenie has already mentioned HIIT, but I'd throw in fasted cardio of the low impact walking variety before breakfast as well (towards end of prep I'd be adding in an evening session too). Then I'd keep breakfast carb free to maximise fat burning. Again this is just a few general ideas of the top of my head. Anything else and we'd need specifics.

If she's planning to prep as a natty, then I believe quark may be required..... @Keeks is the lady who can give you much more specific pointers. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Leeds89, only just seen this.
> 
> Unfortunately I've never actually competed, so any advice I could offer would be hypothetical, which ain't ideal for a real life prep
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle, but a big down side to prep.....NO QUARK!!!! :crying:

People respond very differently to different methods of prep, cardio, diet etc. Can be very tricky just going as a general rule, you need to tweak things along the way too if things aren't going to plan. Its a big thing to take on IMO.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah I'm sorry guys, thanks for the responses but she totally changed her mind, and it's now something that doesn't interest her... lucky dodge really if she can sway between being 100% committed to wanting to try to no interest the next minute. :surrender:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was a close call mate.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Leeds89, only just seen this.
> 
> but I'd throw in fasted cardio of the low impact walking variety before breakfast as well (towards end of prep I'd be adding in an evening session too).


IMO, this should be an absolute last resort, not a straight out the blocks necessity!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dazc said:


> IMO, this should be an absolute last resort, not a straight out the blocks necessity!


This is how I tend to play it.. Would usually save that until I really need it.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

me too, especially when prepping women!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dazc said:


> IMO, this should be an absolute last resort, not a straight out the blocks necessity!


Good to know! :thumb:

As I said, anything I could advise would be purely hypothetical as I've never competed, so it's really helpful anyone experienced in prepping ladies jumps in with real advise!


----------

